# Opening the can of worms of Carefree/Farsighted Dichotomy



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I want to understand the Reinin dichotomies better 
and figured that creating a series of threads for that purpose is in order.
I have a basic understanding of them, but feel that I could learn more.
I'd like to work myself systematically through them
and have selected Carefree/Farsighted as the next.

This is not an attempt to take a particular stance, 
so feel free to share whatever point of view seem relevant.
With whatever arguments that naturally follow.

*Edit:*
I've started to realize that this has started to take on a form of me imposing a pattern 
on the different reinin dichotomies.
And that I don't really care about any other stance than the fullfillment of that goal.
It is hard for me to accept that, cause I came out thinking I should be oh so openminded.
LOL xD

*:Endedit*

Reading up on it, it seems to be about prefered method of preparation.

The source material I'm aware of can be found here

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/786738-random-strat-stuff-fractals-reinin.html

Carefree and farsighted - Wikisocion


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

From wikisocion:



> carefree types are EN or IS, farsighted types are ES or IN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This seems to be mostly a perception thing.

It also seems to rely heavy on the Evaluatory and situational dichotomy.
Unfortunately this is something I have not got a strong enough understanding of to leverage yet.
Will have to mark that for more reading.

The other article coins it on the way we consider advantages.
How we accumlate them and how we use them pragmatically.
Both spatially and temporally.

Will have to figure out how that connects with the rest.
Such a mangled mess...


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Evaluatory-situational dichotomy is not something I have thought much about. If you have Ni as your base, it follows that you are farsighted.

For the other IN-types (INTj, INFj), they have Creative Ne, which then corresponds to Se PoLR and implies farsightedness.

With ES-types, the Se-base types (ESTp, ESFp) also trivially qualify. ESTj and ESFj use Si as their creative function, and therefore carry an Ni PoLR.

Breaking it down in this fashion, I can notice that types with Pi base or Pe creative are farsighted, whereas types with Pe base or Pi creative are carefree. I am not sure if this leads us to any place useful, but looking at it on a functional basis does support the observation that this is all about perceiving functions.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Re: "Edit"

Yeah, that's Te+. Your posts have been algorithmic from the start.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@PiT
Maybe we could say that the dom perciever is in an advantageous situation in planning ahead.
As they have access to more information.
While the dom judger will feel more insecure with planning.
In terms of the farsighted.

And the same with winging it carefree style.
The dom perciever will have more info to go on,
and will not feel the scare of the PoLR hanging over the horizon.

So we then have a secure/insecure version of both of these dichotomies.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

DavidH said:


> Re: "Edit"
> 
> Yeah, that's Te+. Your posts have been algorithmic from the start.


Yeah something is amiss, but let us not get into that now.
I've wiped all my typings, as I'm more interested in figuring out this project,
than having some cute label to identify with.
I can pick up the pieces after this storm is over.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Mkay. Well, if you find yourself backed into a corner, give me a holler.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

DavidH said:


> Mkay. Well, if you find yourself backed into a corner, give me a holler.


Sure, it seems to be the norm in typology that when one tries to deepen ones knowledge substantially,
then one discovers all sorts of errors in ones assumptions.
Best way to keep ones sanity and temper is just to expect them all to be wrong.
Then if something didn't break, one can look at it as a win, rather than trying to fight the inevitable.
Been there, done that.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I'm done moving on.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Hahaha didn't mean to jive your turkey, my man. Just figured you'd be happier with the questim/declatin results


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

@DavidH I more or less finished making what I wanted on my own. As for the Asking-Declaring types, it seems that it is half the declaring types are process and other half result. Specifically the extroverted process types are askers, and the introverted are declaring. And vice versa for result and declaration.


----------

